# 6 mo. Hyperarousal with dogs - Training Program Please!!!!



## DutchKarin (Nov 23, 2013)

So my 6 month old Dutch Shepherd is overwhelming me. Well I thought I was ready for this breed and maybe I was kidding myself. So every since 8 weeks old he has been very reactive/hyperaroused to other dogs. He is not mean aggressive, he plays very very hard and wild and jumps and slams and then ultimately crazy humping if he thinks he can get away with it. If a dog reacts poorly, it usually invites him in for more craziness (there are a few he respects or he is well matched with). This behavior is starting to get me in trouble as I have no control over this when it is happening and people really don't like this. 

So far we have done one basic training and he can settle down if the dogs are not too close. I have always worked with a flat collar, clicker and food and really in terms of undistracted training, he is great. He is fine in the house, crating, traveling, and even working in his SAR group (as long as there are no dogs around). He gets tons of exercise. We usually walk 2-6 miles daily in the woods, play tug, and train, and walk in town.

I find it hard to believe that this will slowly fade with maturity. But this is where I feel totally inept, predicting who he will be. 

Should I start in with a prong collar slowly? Martingayles seem like they have no impact, gentle leader? Harness? 
No more free hikes just leash walking?
Neuter?
Intensive training?
Drink more wine and hog tie him while I do?

Just reaching out after a hard day.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Do the other SAR people in your group have suggestions? I'd go to one or a few of them for some support and extra training. I'd try to get him to be desensitized to other dogs, pronto. Or he won't be able to pass his SAR requirements.
Does he have one or two dogs he can play with regularly to get out his need for play? I find that works well, and other dogs aren't a big deal when a dog has a couple to play with on a regular basis, but not a random dog park type group, just dogs he knows very, very well. 
I would not use a GL; but maybe go with a prong and up the off leash exercise if possible, lots of tug now that teething is almost over and lots of fetch but add in obedience with both.
More wine is always an option(but not while training!)
I would love a dutchie, but I know it would be a trying experience! There is a kennel nearby with some really great KNPV lines and I just keep telling myself NO!


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

Jane's advice is excellent. I agree if you can find a playmate for him that will help alot. If you have classes in your area (obedience) - that would be a great way to have him learn to focus on you and not the other dogs - also he can see that other dogs aren't always going to be allowed to play with him. If you can find a trainer preferably with a dog that you can train with - that would be great also . If you have to do it yourself. Well, a couple of ideas since my Sting was the same way minus the humping  Well, he was neutered. Now, I am not suggesting neutering will solve the problem - only to prevent any possible paternity suits  I use a harness - front ring and the walk in sync method - that teaches focus. Here is the website with a video: Walk In Sync - The Easiest and Most Humane Way to Walk and Train Your Dog - Home It helps to practice on leash - keep a distance then gradually get closer to the other dogs - walk on the outside of a dog park for example. Turning frequently - even bumping into the dog - reward the dog for following. He will learn to keep an eye on you and not the other dogs. For the tug - be sure to end up with him winning - that will satisfy the prey drive. I use tug as a reward after the obedience session/walk. I got the impression that like my Sting, your Dutch Shepherd, doesn't always want the treat, but wants his way. Natural Dog training can be a great way to reach these type of dogs with a high prey drive. Charles Lee Kelley - natural dog trainer explains the theory on his website LEE CHARLES KELLEY


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

drink more wine. your dog can't learn anything if he's hogtied.
train often. make sure you're training correctly. socialize. do you 
have a trainer? don't blame the breed for it's behaviour.



DutchKarin said:


> So my 6 month old Dutch Shepherd is overwhelming me.
> 
> >>>>> Well I thought I was ready for this breed <<<<<
> 
> ...


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I think you need to just focus the crazy to do good, bet he's both mentally and physically needing much more to do then most of our dogs let alone when stimulated by having other dogs around.

How well are the engagement games going? Great way to focus it all back to you. As well as teaching him hundreds of 'tricks'.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...191183-top-training-expectations-puppies.html

I'd also recommend contacting the breeder. The parent dogs probably have similar temperaments and there are other littermates going thru the same situation as you so they may have tons of hints and tips to help.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

I will gladly offer up Leyna to help and then Paisley (it will be good training for her too) for training. I also met a guy at the dog park in Reno (I was working outside of the fenced park on distraction training around other dogs) who has a female GSD that said he would be willing to do some training too. I will talk to you more in PM and when we meet later in the week!

And I also think finding a savvy trainer where we live (Karin and I live near each other) might be a challenge so it isn't as easy of an answer to "go find a trainer." I personally chose to drive 3 hours to work with someone who is more knowledgeable. We live in the land of my lab/golden is friendly, yet off leash charging toward you to say hi and most of the trainers are more geared towards this than a high prey drive working breed.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DutchKarin (Nov 23, 2013)

Well, I was a bit more calm this morning. Tygo is definitely into the challenging phase. At SAR the folks said he is very high drive and I need to tone myself down as he doesn't need a bunch of whooping and hollaring. I'll work with calming him around dogs too. He is much better with not jumping on people and so far everyone loves him. He was a sweet dog with everyone But they also recommended a lot of obedience work through this stage. 

Thank you for all your comments. I will read and go through all the links and such. and thank you MSPIKER for willing to meet. I really look forward to it. (Love your description of Tahoe... oh how true!) 

Good news is he is completely unphased by helicopters! That is what we also learned today. ;-)

Thank you again.


----------



## DutchKarin (Nov 23, 2013)

doggiedad said:


> drink more wine. your dog can't learn anything if he's hogtied.
> train often. make sure you're training correctly. socialize. do you
> have a trainer? don't blame the breed for it's behaviour.


Ha you got me. I don't mean to blame the breed. He is fantastic... I was just losing confidence in me. I try to remind myself of a memory I have of my male Aussie when he was 6 months old I thought he was a devil dog and I was in for big problems. He is 12.5 now and we became a great team (agility) with a very intense and close bond.

I CAN DO THIS!!!:crazy::crazy:


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

yes you can and you can have fun doing it.



DutchKarin said:


> I CAN DO THIS!!!:crazy::crazy:


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

Have you been using play with other dogs as a way to wear him out?


----------



## DutchKarin (Nov 23, 2013)

Baillif-
Not using play to wear him out because we don't have access all the time to good playmates. While play does wear him out when we hike with the well suited playmates, his play with other dogs is too much for them and the owners.


----------

